# After replacing my Cruze 2011 sterling wheel the audio functions button doesn't work



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm having a bit of a hard time understanding your post.

Do you mean your old steering wheel looked like this?








If so, I highly doubt a new multifunction steering wheel will work. The wiring harness probably wouldn't be there to support the function buttons.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure if there is a solution in there, there is 32 pages on comments on it.

*2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control

EDIT:*

I forgot this...

*HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.*

*DIY: Installing steering wheel audio and phone controls on Camaro !*


----------

